# The Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture: We can, we must, take back our country one fa



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*The Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture: We can, we must, take back our country one farm at a time!*

*
"To survive, we, our children, and our grandchildren must again become patriot farmers.
We must return to the land- right now. Their is no tomorrow.
We can, we must, take back our country one farm at a time!
We must tell the Truth until it sinks in: food and freedom are linked at the individual level.
We must re-learn how to independently feed ourselves, sweat honest sweat, or we will perish.
There is no other way to regain control of our future and- if necessary
-be able to defend- our political sovereignty.
Crisis is immanent, and coming on an unimaginable scale.
Does anyone doubt this? Its just a matter of time."

"Its high time for conservative organizations to champion- 
and fund in every way possible- the farmer/patriot role model.
This is the best, last thing we can do for ourselves,
our children, and for their children." -Galen Chadwick

"Prior to WWI, Missouri was a diverse and abundant garden. Fruits, grains, nuts, vegetables, dairy products, shoes and timber were produced in astounding quantities.
The growers remained integrally bound to the expanding railroad through an elaborate network of westward-branching lines that reached into the margins of the Great Plains. These connected to the termini of Minneapolis, Chicago, Kansas City, which in turn linked to the metropolitan centers of the East Coast. Missouri fed millions upon millions of people.
Until 1914, farmers received parity for the products of their labor. There was a time when the people who grew our food made a decent living, could own their land, homes, and tools outright. In the words of one contemporary, "It was a time when farmers and tradesmen made profits on their goods. We walked to town with our heads held high. Our children were happy. The government was on our side. We influenced the politics of our state. Remember those times? We can have them again."
Dairy farm production in Missouri ranked among the top four states in the nation for many years. By the end of WWII, Missouri had as many as one million dairy cows. ...
Where we once exported up to 1.9 million pounds of milk products a year, we now must import 1.7 million pounds just to feed ourselves.

Webster County was once the leading county in apple production at a time when Missouri led the entire nation in the number of apple trees.
The reasons for our decline are varied and span several generation, but by 1950, there were still some 60,000 orchards in Missouri, with a population of 3,954,000 people.
Now the state of affairs is such that we have less than 1,000 orchards to supply an estimated population 6.2 million.
Now we air freight hard and tasteless fruit from Peru, Chile, Mexico, Brazil, Indonesia and New Zealand. But we can do something about this.

In 1899, even isolated Stone County produced 10,221 acres of wheat. Is anyone here from Stone County? The last figures, submitted in 1985, list wheat production at 100 acres. The once overflowing grain elevators on Chestnut Expressway, and those that once towered above towns all over the Ozarks, no longer represent American prosperity but mock it."
-Galen Chadwick
*

*Achieve the Restoration goal to again become a proud and independent people.
If we do so, retaining our 2nd Amendment rights will count for something.
The Constitution of the United States will remain historically meaningful if,
and only if, We, the People, can again feed ourselves.
The Conservative answer: mobilize a coordinated and
comprehensive restoration of our regional food supply system.
Restoration must be by, and for, the people of this Missouri Ozarks region.
This way, we'll have a resilient economy, one that can stand on our own when hard times come.
However we eventually define "sustainable," (call it what you will),
it must be based on a foundation of food security.
We must be able to feed ourselves indefinitely. Right?" -Galen Chadwick*

*
The Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture*
*
"Think we can't fed ourselves??? Think Again!!! Never heard of the Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture?
Of the happiest, most prosperous and peaceful generation in our history, now 100 years in the rear view mirror?
When many ordinary farmers had maids and house keepers?
There was full employment, craftsmanship, mutual respect, prosperity such as we've never seen before or since.
Never hear of this? Thank a teacher." -Galen Chadwick*

*"...I said; all states have farmers, Kansas farmers feed 129 people and you...Iowa grows corn, etc....
Then the dumbness of my statement hit me; Galen has had university people slip him info on Missouri's past, saying "I will lose my job if they find out I did this..." Missouri used to export EVERYTHING to 360 degrees of the nation. It will again.
We called his speech at the Inauguration dinner of the Well Fed Neighbor Alliance, "THE GOLDEN AGE OF MISSOURI" speech."

"If every single house, park, farm and ranch in this county made the effort to produce food in a garden, vineyard, orchard, flock, herd, etc, and every builder and manufacturing plant commit to producing affordable products needed locally, we would be well on the way back to the "Golden Age" of Missouri Agriculture and Production.
The Ozark Plateau is the last bastion of the family farm in America. There are 350,000 of them, certainly capable of feeding every person in the state, and very likely many others as the influx of the millions of newly homeless families who suddenly realize that there is no other area of America where they have a chance of surviving heads this way. What begins as a few drops, will become a trickle, and finally a torrential flood. Many of those in the Transition Movement already realize this, as do hundreds of believers across the state. In addition, many other people are coming to grips with this inescapable fact.
I have said this elsewhere, but it bears repeating, we have the opportunity with the proven power inherent in this movement to totally remake our local economy, to create a new life and environment for our families to live in, and for our grandchildren to grow up in." -Jerry Diamond*

"Prior to WWI, Missouri was a diverse and abundant garden. Fruits, grains, nuts, vegetables, dairy products, shoes and timber were produced in astounding quantities. The growers remained integrally bound to the expanding railroad through an elaborate network of westward-branching lines that reached into the margins of the Great Plains. These connected to the termini of Minneapolis, Chicago, Kansas City, which in turn linked to the metropolitan centers of the East Coast. Missouri fed millions of people.

Until 1914, farmers received parity for the products of their labor. There was a time when the people who grew our food made a decent living, could own their land, homes, and tools outright. In the words of one contemporary, "It was a time when farmers and tradesmen made profits on their goods. We walked to town with our heads held high. Our children were happy. The government was on our side. We influenced the politics of our state. Remember those times? We can have them again."
Dairy farm production in Missouri ranked among the top four states in the nation for many years. By the end of WWII, Missouri had as many as one million dairy cows. By 2007, this number had plummeted to 112,000 cows. Where we once exported up to 1.9 million pounds of milk products a year, we now must import 1.7 million pounds just to feed ourselves.

Webster County was once the leading county in apple production at a time when Missouri led the entire nation in the number of apple trees. The reasons for our decline are varied and span several generation, but by 1950, there were still some 60,000 orchards in Missouri, with a population of 3,954,000 people. Now the state of affairs is such that we have less than 1,000 orchards to supply an estimated population 6.2 million. Now we air freight hard and tasteless fruit from Peru, Chile, Mexico, Brazil, Indonesia and New Zealand. But we can do something about this.

In 1899, even isolated Stone County produced 10,221 acres of wheat. Is anyone here from Stone County? The last figures, submitted in 1985, list wheat production at 100 acres. The once overflowing grain elevators on Chestnut Expressway, and those that once towered above towns all over the Ozarks, no longer represent American prosperity but mock it. These massive structures have stood empty for most of living memory. Worse, the new owners, ADM, Cargil, and Monsanto, have stripped these edifices of their elevator and processing mechanisms. We no longer have a place to store a supply of food for our community, even if we still knew how to grow it. The one-world corporatists and techno geneticists have passed the boundaries of sanity for their own ends, intentionally destroy local food resiliency as policy, and conspire to make all things suffer for their profit. Over 60% of American food is processed or contains genetically modified molecules, i.e., "Franken-genes." Their goal is to own the food supply outright at all levels.

The story of the wholesale elimination of tomato production and canning factories, strawberry production, small furniture manufacturing, local building material production, leather products, textile and shoe manufacturing roughly parallels the collapse of our agriculture sector and the rise of the multinational corporate collectivists.

It is so important that the vision of a sustainable future comes automatically to our speech, is contrasted with what must be done next in order to reach the goal. Only 2% of Americans now produce our food, but through the early 1900's the typical farm was highly diversified. The average Missourian derived his or her income from the sale of eggs, fruit, hogs, mules, sheep, firewood, cream, beef, herbs, vegetables and other products. During the years of higher grain production, corn was dominant, but wheat and oats were also major crops.

These basic staples, combined with the tremendous advances in horticulture and soil science and the demand for organic farming techniques, will form the backbone of a sustainable economy. It will take all of us, working in a disciplined and coordinated way over the course of years, to reach a semblance of the Golden Age of Missouri agriculture, circa 1914. To succeed, we must posit a vision of businessmen, Christians, social activists and environmentalists working together towards social justice. We consider all people as full partners in healing our planet.

The Eco-friendly associations of Missouri can unite over a Big Picture. The Transitions '09 movement is here to serve each and every organization in achieving its full potential. It is essential that co-ops and collectives begin to organize independent of the influence of Big Oil and Big Agriculture. Regional Growers Associations can build on this new base in order to exchange information, coordinate transportation of agricultural goods to secondary distributors and retail outlets.

*The results we seek are these:
* To insure the local control of the food supply
* Raise the quality of life for growers
* Conserve land in agricultural production
* De-Industrialize agriculture
* Reduce the chemical/processed content of food
* Oppose Genetically Modified food
* Plant nut and fruit sources in urban parks and public land
* The creation of neighborhood self-reliance
* Restore justice and sustainability to the American ethos 
-Galen Chadwick's White Paper*

*Tell me your vision of the future, and I'll tell you who- 
and what- you are being right now.*

*And we, the people of Missouri, can't independently feed ourselves.
No longer even know (or care) how. Not our line of work? Not a problem.
Got my paycheck and the box stores are full.
Result: we mill about at the exit of American history, directionless.
Civilization is three meals deep, regardless, and we import 2.5 million lbs of food/day into Springfield for redistribution- much from China, Mexico, and overseas. The money goes straight to financing our national debt, and debt-slavery.

No major American city has more than a 2 - 3 day supply of food
in the pipeline (FEMA). We are as dependent upon foreign food as the foreign oil that hauls it. We did all this to ourselves. George Soros, et al, simply fill/exploit the power/intelligence vacuum. We still pursue the every-man-for-himself, hot-diggety Good Life.

Progressives/Statist leaders describe people (ie., the compliant masses) as "useless feeders.". We should grasp the full intent, and intended future. "The Ends Justifies the Means" crowd has presided over some 100 million civilian deaths since WWII. Our loss of food freedom speaks directly to the astonishing impotency of our lives, however much we wish it otherwise.
Conservatism urgently needs a cogent, compelling, coordinated, and holographic, land-based response that demands the full engagement of civic, church, and business leaders. Why not start organizing a Food Security Coalition of all patriot organizations? Food = Jobs = Freedom. I'll help anybody who wants to plan, organize, and promote a Citizens Food Security Coalition.

Leaders must demonstrate the "I'm all-in" message; must demonstrate a personal commitment to landed food and energy sovereignty. Show some real (not just ideological) dirt under the nails. Mere words will not regain control over our local, regional, and state food supply systems. Who, if not us; when, if not now?

Are the Statists right? Are we useless feeders? Probably. Can we actually feed those we love, when geopolitical push comes to shove? We're lucky if one in ten thousand can do so today. In 1900, it was seven out of ten. They could farm, fight, feed everybody. What if Missouri had to feed itself again? All of a sudden? Anyone got a plan for when all hell breaks loose in Korea, Iran, Pakistan, or Mexico? When oil goes to $500 a barrel? When the dollar tanks, and bread suddenly costs $20/loaf? Ready for a $10 carrot? Ready if this happens next week? next month? Next spring? Got food for a year for your family already stored, and plans to feed them indefinitely? Got sustainability? If not, how long will denial continue to mock our concepts of personal and spiritual responsibility?

My guess: If your family is not well on the way to leaving the city miasma, and planning for a landed, self-reliant future, its probably too late. When your child asks for bread, will you give him a stone? Probably have to. Just sayin'.

You never know, but I'm guessing a whole lot of folks are about to discover that humans can't eat gold or silver. Not one state produces enough food for its own population, anymore. Not with the off-shoring of our processing industry. There is no national food reserve. None.
Fact is, our mortal enemy is "Globalization." Since the Club of Rome, "globalization" has specifically targeted our US food supply, now under UN control. [Bush Sr. signed Rio Biodiversity Treaty 1992; Clinton's Exec. order of 1993 made it law. Continuing outrages of S 510 "Food Safety Act, Codex Alimentarius, UN Agenda 21" etc. etc., are all part of same cloth ]. Food hegemony is all but fully achieved. Under the law, we are all dispensable. Does your family understand this?

Waking up starts at home. Show: The Future of Food, Food Inc., The World According to Monsanto, Dirt, the End of Suburbia, Crash Course, Fresh, etc. A reality-based, food security education must become the top priority for every family. Talk it over. Talk it over a lot. Help those you love understand what is at hand, what is at stake: their lives. They must do major things, new things, right now.

We must somehow reinvent ourselves, become patriot/farmers. We have no other hope to survive coming hard times. During the last Depression, almost 2/3rds were still on the farm. Didn't need government or money. Now: One industrialized, Big Pharma-Big Oil corporatized farmer feeds (equivalent) of 256 people. Not sustainable! Get busy! Arise! Awake! Stop not until the goal is reached!

How long will it take Americans to regain control of their destiny, supposing we awaken to the awful magnitude of our predicament? Time is not on our side. It'll take twenty years- if we mobilize at scale, right now- to restore full food and energy sovereignty to our region. Also, it will take some 40% of our population "getting back to the land" in some form or other.
Many involved in "education," in "information handling" or in the "service industry" will get involved some aspect of commercial family farm restoration, massive and diverse food production, transport, local bio fuel production, tool manufacturing, restoration of food processing plants, and/or selling through CSA's, local supermarkets. Our food deficit, the amount we have lost just in the Springfield regional food shed, requires the restoration and replanting of some 255,000 acres of grains, veggies, fruit, and nut trees. This is a young man/woman's game, and a Golden Opportunity for our youngsters - if they only had parents with the financial vision and substance to help get them started.

To survive, we, our children, and our grandchildren must again become patriot farmers. We must return to the land- right now. Their is no tomorrow. We can, we must, take back our country one farm at a time! We must tell the Truth until it sinks in: food and freedom are linked at the individual level. We must re-learn how to independently feed ourselves, sweat honest sweat, or we will perish.

There is no other way to regain control of our future and- if necessary- be able to defend- our political sovereignty. Crisis is immanent, and coming on an unimaginable scale. Does anyone doubt this? Its just a matter of time.
Achieve the Restoration goal to again become a proud and independent people. If we do so, retaining our 2nd Amendment rights will count for something. 

The Constitution of the United States will remain historically meaningful if, and only if, We, the People, can again feed ourselves.

The Conservative answer: mobilize a coordinated and comprehensive restoration of our regional food supply system. Restoration must be by, and for, the people of this Missouri Ozarks region. This way, we'll have a resilient economy, one that can stand on our own when hard times come. However we eventually define "sustainable," (call it what you will), it must be based on a foundation of food security. We must be able to feed ourselves indefinitely. Right?

Where, in any conservative organization, do we hold the course for a peaceful, prosperous, inclusive and sustainable future? A food secure Future directed by We, the People? A people in harmony with their Creator? Billions of dollars in Missouri food processing infrastructure has collapsed and countless jobs gone- in one lifetime- and on our watch! Granaries, mills, bakeries, and dairy buildings decay all up and down Chestnut Expressway and Commercial. Not a peep; sound of crickets. This is "progress"?

Where is the conservative Vision? Where are its leaders? MIA, for the most part. Our mind- numbed, cyber-captive (urban) children couldn't survive one day in a supermarket, if left to fend for themselves. We are proud of this?. For God's sake, let's get a little perspective here. George Soros has no monopoly on insular politics, personal selfishness, fast buck opportunism, and consensus trance stupidity. We, the people, seem reluctant to end the flood-tide of . . . us! his real capital.

If conservative organizations cannot empower the people- cannot inspire us to organize and restore our commonwealth- then they don't deserve our money, support, or the time of day. Message: we must take back our land, we must farm again at the family level. We must come together to Restore a self-reliant, Main street, Hand shake American culture. We must walk together, talk together, reason together, work together, play together, pray together.Then maybe we'd have a community worth its salt; and religious leaders worthy of the name. Maybe then we'd have some choices about our world and legacy. Challenge to all conservative organizations: How would taking personal responsibility, and demonstrating moral authority, look any different than restoring food security and energy sovereignty?

For the world to change, we must function within a peaceful, prosperous, inclusive and sustainable ethos, from a moral, ethical, and spiritual ethos. This includes developing a three-way world view in which personal Profit, Community continuity, and a Free Future are mutually entwined in our thinking and actions. All this; then personal success will follow.The single-bottom line is defined by the extract/exploit ideology of multinational corporados. We have lost their game.

The loss of freedom ties directly to the loss of citizen control over our own food supply, and breakdown of commonwealth knowledge. Either we, the people, under God, are the ultimate arbiter of our Rights, or these external dominions, powers, and other, sundry pipsqueaks of pathological materialism (like George Soros) are supreme. Which is it?

Many conservatives lack strategic historical awareness, continue to embrace single issue (identity) causes to the point of myopia. Ever hear of the Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture? Ever learn about the happiest, most peaceful, most hopeful, most entrepreneurial generation in our history? If so, it probably wasn't in school.

Let's get real: if the whole world, (TPTB,) etc including Obama and Soros, were to somehow magically and mystically disappear, we still can't feed ourselves.
Its high time for conservative organizations to champion- and fund in every way possible- the farmer/patriot role model. This is the best, last thing we can do for ourselves, our children, and for theirs.

Here's some off-the-cuff, awareness-raising bumper stickers. 
Other, better ones may suggest themselves- please let me know.

Let us find our voice, and increase the number of The Awakened, ten-fold:*

*"Feed Missouri First!"*
"Real men feed their own"

"No Food?
You're Screwed!"

"Can't feed yourself?
Thank a teacher."

"Can't Feed Yourself?"
(How's that public education workin' out for you?)

"My Garden - My Freedom - My America"

" Reject the Globalized Hive Mind"

Give the Government a break
- feed yourself for a change."

God + Gardens + Guns = Free Missouri

Grow Your Own- Save Your Seeds- 
Drive Monsanto Nuts

Anyhow, Always Appreciative Jerry,
and thanks for giving me the opportunity to rant-
best regards,
Galen Chadwick


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

*Amen .....*


----------



## angelfish (Mar 5, 2013)

What a wall of text, lol why just missouri, Maryland, New York, and Deleware need to get back in farming too. The trouble with these three is farmers are treated like the dirt they work with. Taxed and regulated to death, over developed, and pushed around is not the way to treat the people who work hard to feed us.


----------

